# 2010 Top Model Bows



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

Triumph, becuase it is unbelievably accurate, seems like it has auto pilot.


----------



## bowhunter6580 (Feb 28, 2010)

DESTROYER 350 its fast and accurate :car:


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

pearson advantage. Try shooting one somewhere and you will know why.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Hoyt alpha burner. Because it's a HOYT.


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

If I was going to get a 2010 bow it would probably be Elite for 3-D.


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

asa_low12 said:


> pearson advantage. Try shooting one somewhere and you will know why.


You will have to shoot the bow to find out. I know there are big names out there (some are good bows) and everyone has their favorite. Most of us tend to have loyality to a certain company. I suggest you shoot the Pearson I truly believe you will like it, but most of all find one you like not just based off the name of the company.


----------



## mswitchback14 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Mathews z7*

I shot a Mathews switchback for 4 years andloved hunting with it and did pretty good in tournaments. I started shooting one of the older Q2's and shot great with it. This year i got the new Mathews z7 and have fell in love with it. It is by far the smoothest and quietest bow I have ever shot. I have shot the 4" scoil stabilizers in the past but I put on a 7" octane and i dramatically saw a difference in my goups at 50 and 60 yards. Would definately recommend it to anyone.


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

If you are looking for an all around good target bow for field, fita, 3d you cant go wrong with a Hoyt Vantage Elite the only thing is that you are going to spend for it. Another nice bow for much less money is the new Martin Shadowcat good ATA and brace with blazing speed. I dont think you can go wrong with either of these 2 bows. Good luck


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I havnt shot every bow yet so idk.

out of all the 09 models i shot the alien x IMO was the best all around bow for me.

for 2010 idk. need to try a few 2010 bows out


----------



## tnalienshooter (Jan 9, 2010)

*alien Z*

rytera alien z is a great 3-d bow very smooth and fast


----------



## Bigbaddave (Jan 23, 2010)

What is better, apple or cherry pie? Kinda like chosing a bow isn't it. It all depends on who you talk to as to what the answer will be. All that aside Whatever Hoyt feels the best to you!!!


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

APA King Cobra. Mine does 349fps @ 62lbs 30" dl with 400 ct cheetas. I've been doing archery going on 30years now and got to say she a real shooter. Good luck and welcome to archery talk. 

Dereck


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Shoot what suits you the best...:wink:

If you get a chance.....give the Athens bows a try...a well designed bow....

welcome to AT...


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Another vote for the Ben Pearson Advantage. Pearson builds "the best the best bow you've never heard of", in my opinion....and that title doesn't do it justice. You've got to shoot one, in order to understand. I've had mine a month and shot indoor and 3d with it and can't wait to shoot some field.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Athens Accomplice 34" or even better the 37" Exceed 300 from Athens!!! Smooth and rock solid wall and the quality is second to none!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Athens!!!! Just shoot one, you'll understand.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

I could have got any thing i wanted, well with in my price range of course.. I went with a Elite XLR, it was the right bow for me........:thumbs_up


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

I sure like my PSE X-Force Dream Season. Smooth, quiet and easy to shoot.


----------



## wndsurfer (Dec 29, 2009)

The Hoyt Contender Elite- 3000 limbs - spiral cams. Shoots like a dream.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

pse vendetta xl black death 35 ata 7.25 brace just right for 3d imo


----------



## andy the hun (Feb 5, 2007)

TobaBow said:


> APA King Cobra. Mine does 349fps @ 62lbs 30" dl with 400 ct cheetas. I've been doing archery going on 30years now and got to say she a real shooter. Good luck and welcome to archery talk.
> 
> Dereck


Second on this one.Amen


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

*athens*

Athens Exceed for target shooting. It is the most accurate tournament bow I ahve ever shot and I have owned a hoyt ultra elite,mathews apex,apex 7,conquest, conquest 4, and an elite xlr and the ATHENS BY FAR(for me) IS THE BEST TOURNAMENT BOW I HAVE EVER OWNED. The athens accomplice and the buck commander are also the BEST overall hunting bows I have ever shot as well. Just like the one guy said, just go shoot one and you will understand.


----------



## Big matt (Feb 26, 2010)

bowtech destroyer 340 shoots great. at 60lbs and 29 draw its shooting 322fps with easton light speeds. but i am partial to bowtech


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Pearson Advantage you just gotta shoot one then youll have the advantage
all the other 2010 bows just seem like more of the 09s in a different looking package Pearson stepped up and changed the game been shooting over 30 years shot all the new name brand bows nothing I have ever shot is as smooth and quiet as the 2010 ADVANTAGE it wasnt built buy some desk jocky in a suit it was designed by a shooter for shooters


----------



## HXXT (Feb 3, 2009)

Hoyt Contender


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

08 model pse xforce 7 quiet, no recoil, very smooth on the draw, and PLENTY fast. what else do you want?


----------



## Illinoisbound (Jan 23, 2010)

my top 3 are 
Alpine
Bowtech
Matthews

I do not like
Hoyt
PSE

this is just my opinion, everyone is different and looks for a certain feel
to me speed is ok but not #1

smooth & quiet is #1
my top 3 also happen to be pretty quick as well

all the companys make good bows, you just have to shoot them all to see what suits you and don't be name bias


----------

